# 28 Bottle Vinotemp On Sale



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Just an fyi for anyone who has been thinking about a Vinotemp. These are now available at Target for $149.99. I dont know if this is the new regular price or a sale. :tu


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

thx for the info... :tu


----------



## Kojak (Nov 15, 2007)

Sweet might just have to pull the trigger now


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

http://www.target.com/Vinotemp-28-B...240?ie=UTF8&index=target&rh=k:vinotemp&page=1

looks like its on-sale online too.

i might get a couple of these!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

i think cigar smokers buy these more than wine lovers.

do want.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

I love target... why can't we have target up in canada


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

That's an excellent price. Mine was $179 when I got it in October.

Rick
:cb


----------



## RUDY351 (Mar 7, 2007)

_Thanks for the heads up. I just bought one 10 days ago at target and paid $199.99. So I went back today with the reciept and they gave me $53.50 back. Nice deal !!!!!_


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

I love mine! I wish I could afford to buy another one right now but it will probably have to wait quite a while.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

dantzig said:


> I love mine! I wish I could afford to buy another one right now but it will probably have to wait quite a while.


Bro u know its just like the devil site, you are "saving" money. :r:r:r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Just an fyi for anyone who has been thinking about a Vinotemp. These are now available at Target for $149.99. I dont know if this is the new regular price or a sale. :tu


You're killing me - thanks for the info Bob! Must purchase one before it gets hot but not this month (I'll be picking it up at my local Target later this week I just know it :tu). Let's see it is available at 4 Target stores within 20 miles of me......crap now I know I'm getting one!

Wow! That's a great deal! Same thing is $314.00 on Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Vinotemp-VT-2...?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1202667204&sr=1-17


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

I need to pick one of these up, but it's not in the budget this month.




.


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

I bought one of these over the holidays when they were also on sale for $149. If you are on the fence, I would highly recommend it.

Here in TX it's a b$tch keeping your cigars at an acceptable temp. One of these takes away all of those worries. I'll probably save over $150 just by not keeping my thermostat at <=70 this summer.


----------



## ljh824 (Oct 14, 2007)

There's a sneaky way to get a little bit more money off of it. If you apply for a Target credit card at the register, they give you an additional 10% off. If your credit can afford it, it might be worth the extra few bucks off. Just cancel the card later on. It has a relatively high interest rate so you would'nt want to keep it.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

I highly recomend picking 2 up....


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

bamadoc7: can your doors be flipped?


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

tchariya said:


> bamadoc7: can your doors be flipped?


i dunno, never tried....just looked at em..if they can, i wouldnt know how to do it.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> I highly recomend picking 2 up....


Do they come with those contents? :dr


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

tchariya said:


> bamadoc7: can your doors be flipped?


Yes, the doors are reversible. I have my 2 sitting next to each other like Bamadoc's but I flipped the door on one of them so they open up like suicide doors. :ss

Looking at my credit card statement, "suicide doors" is a very fitting term. :hn


----------



## bilkay (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmmmm.....

$65 cooler

$150 Vinotemp

$65 cooler

$150 Vinotemp..........



I'm very new to this hobby but I'm buying 5-packs like crazy so I can sample different brands and types. I'm already over 100 cigars and will probably be at around 200 by next week sometime (yes, CBid).

But with all the money I'm spending right now....

I......

must.......

wait.......

'til.......

the.......

NEXT........

sale!!!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

They look very nice. I like the stainless.
What's the temperature range on that mama jamma?


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

> With easy, push-button operation, the thermostatic temperature control has a 54-66° range; maximum ambient temperature is 77°


Nice set up. I'd like to get one, what are you keeping the temp at, maxed out at 66? That above is from the specs from the site. Thanks.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the pix, Doc! I guess all one needs to do is replace the shelves with cedar shelves? No need to line the interior with cedar also? Or would that interfere with the temp unit?

Will these work with singles as well? I guess one could make some shelving with edges to prevent falling stogies. Anyone have pix of how they store singles in these?

Do you set the temp at 65? Is there a humi control as well?

Might be well worth looking into this! My seven humis are full up, and I've got over 100 stogies comin' in next week! (Altho I'll have about 100 going out shortly in another troops goodie box.)


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm curious about the humidity level in these too. How do people set them up?


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

hotreds said:


> Thanks for the pix, Doc! I guess all one needs to do is replace the shelves with cedar shelves? No need to line the interior with cedar also? Or would that interfere with the temp unit?
> 
> Will these work with singles as well? I guess one could make some shelving with edges to prevent falling stogies. Anyone have pix of how they store singles in these?
> 
> ...


I plan to build cedar shelves for mine in the near future but lining it isn't neccesary if you store your sticks in boxes. The main benefit I see of cedar shelves is that they will be flat unlike the wavy metal shelves that come with it to hold wine bottles. The metal shelves are a pain in the @ss when rearanging your boxes.

I keep all of my singles either in trays that you can buy from bargainhumidors.com or in boxes I pick up for free at my local B&M.

The tempurature control in mine is slightly off in that when it's set at 66 it is really 70 in the vinotemp. That's where I leave it set. There is no humidity control in these. I use humidity beads in the bottom and middle and have 2 oust fans to keep the air circulating.

EDIT:

I would also note that I would not put any boxes or singles on the bottom of this as you may get condensation. I covered the drain hole in mine with electrical tape and have a bag of beads sitting at the bottom back to absorb any condensation. My oust fans are also pointed towards the back to help dry the condensation as well.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

I have beads scattered throughout (see pics above) i have mine set at 65 degrees and 65% humidity BEADS (conservagel beads) and it works like a charm.

The spanish cedar is 1/4".


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

I saw this thread at 3:30 p.m., and including the 15-mile-each-way trip to Target, am now admiring my new Vinotemp wine cooler at 4:30 p.m. Now, time to fill this stainless steel beauty up


----------



## drhalle (Jul 24, 2007)

I love my Vinotemp...wished got two like BamaDoc did.


----------



## Little General (Jan 12, 2008)

Since I'm close to my max weight for the military moving me and I've harped on the wife about buying anything big it looks like I'll have to go with the 8 Bottle model here:

http://www.target.com/Emerson-8-Bot...?ie=UTF8&index=target&rh=k:wine cooler&page=1

This with two or three cedar trays each at 12 1/2" L x 2 1/4" H x 7 1/2" W and 2 pounds of beads will have to work for now.

Bummer because I really wanted one but I really don't have that many sticks right now. I'm planning on changing that soon but for now I'll just stick with 5 packs . At least I won't have to cough up more $$ to create a humidity system. I think 2 Lbs of beads should keep it nice and steady.


----------



## RobustoG (Oct 28, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Just an fyi for anyone who has been thinking about a Vinotemp. These are now available at Target for $149.99. I dont know if this is the new regular price or a sale. :tu


:hn Went to Target two weeks ago and they were 199 so I got a igloo 110qt instead, got to be ready for a few boxes I have coming. Figures they go back down once I get the cooler. :al


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

Went ahead and jumped off the cliff and bought one today

I figure i'll just put my boxes on the shelves that're already in there with a pound of beads.

Anyone foresee any problems with that?


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks, Phidelt076! Might just have to visit Target and pick up one of these bad boys! How much do they weigh empty?


----------



## Diesel (Dec 15, 2007)

Munkey said:


> I'm curious about the humidity level in these too. How do people set them up?


Munkey, check out my post.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=135048


----------



## Fortunate_Son (Feb 5, 2008)

hotreds said:


> Thanks, Phidelt076! Might just have to visit Target and pick up one of these bad boys! How much do they weigh empty?


About 50 lbs, I ran out and picked one up this afternoon.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Very nice, Diesel! Thanks, FS!


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Hmmm.. 0% credit card.... Hmmmm How could I explain it to my wife? 
Scott


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Use beads for humidity control 1 pound is sufficient. I use 65%. I have my beads in a open tupperware, but will switch to pantyhose or bags to reduce the risk of spilling beads.

3 pieces of 3/16 x 4 x 24 Spanish Cedar from here:http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=680 
That is enough for 3 shelves. I use two pieces per shelf and about an inch in between the pieces to help air flow. There are many other sources for wood just be sure you get Spanish Cedar and not red cedar.

2 Oust fans with covers removed. Hard to find these in stores, but I did find two today and Longs Drugs for $4.50 each. They are also on ebay for very cheap.

I am not as concerned with humidity as temperature control. Many 100+ days and running the A/C all day will lead to $350+ bills.

RobustoG, Its Target, return the cooler unless it has been modified and get the Vino.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Just an fyi for anyone who has been thinking about a Vinotemp. These are now available at Target for $149.99. I dont know if this is the new regular price or a sale. :tu


Is this in their ad? I was just there last night and they were still $199.99.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

I'd like to put this in my office, but my concern is drainage. Is there drainage issues or condensation issues? Read the other post, nice work, and googled it and searched here on the site as well. 

I think I'm going to move on this one...:tu


----------



## Diesel (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. I had purchased one of these not 2 weeks ago. I too went back to Target and they credited my account $48.71. WooT!!!


----------



## Diesel (Dec 15, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Is this in their ad? I was just there last night and they were still $199.99.


Weekly Sale Ad today. Check out their website.


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

Yup... time for Vinotemp #2.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

mitro said:


> Yup... time for Vinotemp #2.


none left...I bought them all up around our area. 

:r


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

tchariya said:


> none left...I bought them all up around our area.
> 
> :r


No worries, its a regular stock item so maybe time for a Raincheck!:tu


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Got mine today. Toddzilla and the wife were already over to admire over a few bottles of wine :tu

Definitely a great buy. I just wish it was bigger...


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Is this in their ad? I was just there last night and they were still $199.99.


When I bought mine over the holidays the store still had it marked at $199 even though it showed $149 online. It rang at $149 instore even though it was marked at that price.


----------



## skullnrose (Feb 18, 2007)

Ok I took the plunge! Lucked out too picked up the last one they had and the box was all messed up the unit was perfect and they took an additional 10% off.Can't beat the value at 135.00. Thanx for all the info on the cedar shelfs & beads!


----------



## mitro (Mar 13, 2007)

tchariya said:


> none left...I bought them all up around our area.
> 
> :r


Oh did ya now?


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

i think changing the side of the door is as simple as removing that plastic cap on the door pivot, taking out some screws and swinging it around.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

bobarian said:


> 2 Oust fans with covers removed. .


How and why?


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

hotreds said:


> How and why?


The covers unscrew, and the case splits in half. The fans will push more air this way. Use a rubber band to hold the battery in place.:tu


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Grassy ass!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

bobarian said:


> The covers unscrew, and the case splits in half. The fans will push more air this way. Use a rubber band to hold the battery in place.:tu


Oh kewl - I didn't know that.


----------



## AVIDFLYER (Dec 16, 2007)

I got mine


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

mitro said:


> Oh did ya now?


RATS! they restocked!

Hey flip the door handle one one of them!


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

pbrennan10 said:


> i think changing the side of the door is as simple as removing that plastic cap on the door pivot, taking out some screws and swinging it around.


do you move the handle too?
cause then the temp/humidity gauge readout would be on the bottom.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

My wife got me one of these for X-Mas..... but for my wine  The Cabinet humi is just fine but I was running out of room on my tiny little wine rack LOL


Love these things, truly a great find for both Cigar and Wine lovers


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

tchariya said:


> do you move the handle too?
> cause then the temp/humidity gauge readout would be on the bottom.


Hm
You could probably pop it out and flip it over

But then you have to wonder about how it's wired back to fridge.

I don't know why it would have that plastic cover on the other side if it wasn't possible though.


----------



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

Amazon seems to have them now at the $149 price, shipped from Target stores.

http://www.amazon.com/Vinotemp-28%2.../ref=pd_sbs_hg?ie=UTF8&qid=1202667204&sr=1-17

With all the good feedback here, I may have to pick one up on the way home today! My wife has been hinting that the cooler in the dining room is tacky and it needs to go somewhere else! One of these things will look much nicer in the dining room!

Bob R in OKC


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

steelheaderdu said:


> Got mine today. Toddzilla and the wife were already over to admire over a few bottles of wine :tu
> 
> Definitely a great buy. I just wish it was bigger...


Thanks for having us over! Your new humi looks great. :tu


----------



## MrStogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up, I drove to buffalo last weekend and purchased my second vinotemp!


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

okbrewer said:


> Amazon seems to have them now at the $149 price, shipped from Target stores.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Vinotemp-28%2.../ref=pd_sbs_hg?ie=UTF8&qid=1202667204&sr=1-17
> 
> ...


Shipped for free???? Pick up at store to avoid taxes?? Not many days left on this sale!


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

I added a review on amazon. Plugged Heartfelt Industries too!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder what we BABOTL's will do with this information??? Hmmmm!!!


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> I wonder what we BABOTL's will do with this information??? Hmmmm!!!


Oh I think we know now... :r Sales like this usually end on Saturdays! Last chance fellas!


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Bastert!

Here I am plugging away nicely with my humi and my coolerdor (that I didn't want in the first place). Walking along nicely looking down the slope at all the poor Gorillas down there. 

And you tripped me. Flung headlong down the slope I had no choice but to latch onto the very first 28-bottle Vinotemp I see. I skidded to stop with my foot precariously on a pound of beads. 

Teetered on the beads for all of 35 seconds it took me to log into PP and hit send as a cry for help. 

As I slipped off those, I raced through the door of my B&M so fast I couldn't slow my descent. I ended up so far south on the slope I clutched at some CAO Brazilia's to steady me. 

Just when I thought I hit the bottom of the slope, I fell facefirst into a wineshop where I promptly shattered a case and a half of wine before lurching to a squealing (yes, that was my credit card) halt. 

Like I said, Bastert! No Tripping ALLOWED! :gn


----------

